# ما هي ارشادات الامان لركاب الطائره عند تعرضها لمخاطر اثناء التحليق؟



## مصابيح الهدى (23 يونيو 2008)

م المصري قال:


> نريد اقتراحاتكم لموضوع المسابقه الثانية لقسم الطيران


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
اسمحلى ان اقول شيئ عن المسابقة الثانية
اعتقد انها اكثر منفعة وتعرف على قسم هندسة الطيران اكثر بكثير من المسابقة الاولى
اسألتها فيها نوع من الذكاء رغم انها بسيطة نوعا ما و تتيح لنا التعرف على اشياء كثيرة فى مجال الطيران 
وفترة حل المسابقة ايضا مناسبة جدا لتتيح من يرغب فى الوقوف عند موضوع معين 
ولا يتسرع فى الاجابة لقصرالمدة المسموحة للحل
.
عن نفسى انكسر خوفى نوعا ما من مجال الطيران عموما واصبح المجال يشدنا اكثر لتعرف عليه
خصوصا طائرة الشبح وطائرة U2 تشعرنا بالغموض والخوف بصراحة شكلهم بشع جدا
.
لى طلب من حضرتك اخى م.المصرى انت وباقى اعضاء القسم الكرام
ان يكون هنا بالقسم موضوع لاشخاص العادين من ليس لهم فكرة ابدا عن هذا التخصص
ويكون فيه معلومات وارشادات عن حسن التعرف وقت الطوارئ بالنسبة لركوبة الطائرة
يعنى ان خرج الامر عن السيطرة فى طائرة 
اعرف ان الكابتن ساعتها بيقوم بواجبه على اكمل وجه لاكن ممكن فى هذا الوقت الحرج 
لانركز فى افعالنا
 عند سقوط الطائرة واصتدامها بالارض ايه المكان المناسب فى الطائرة فى اولها عند كبينة الكابتن ولا فى اخرها عند الذيل؟
يحاول الشخص الخروج من الطائرة قبل اصتدامها بالارض اويه المسافة اللى ممكن يقفز منها او يظل فى الطائرة ولا يحاول الخروج ؟
وممكن تنفجر الطائرة بعد سقوتها مباشرة بالارض ولا هناك وقت لمن على قيد الحياة للخروج من الطائرة؟
.
اعتذر اخى ان كان الموضوع الذى اريده غير مفيدا او اسألته غريبة لان احيانا بتشغلنا
وشكرا لك اخى بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير
اما عن نتيجة المسابقة
ربنا يستر


----------



## م المصري (26 يونيو 2008)

اهلا بهمس الورود .... 

بالعكس يا مهندستنا الكريمه .....

ما تفضلت به هو اكثر من هام .... ليس فقط "للناس العاديين" بل لمهندسي الطيران ايضا .... 

سأبحث في الموضوع و ارد عليك قريبا .... كما اتمني من رواد القسم التجاوب مع الموضوع 

و اهلا بك يا همس ..... صديقه لقسم الطيران 


تحياتي


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (27 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخى*



م المصري قال:


> اهلا بهمس الورود ....
> 
> بالعكس يا مهندستنا الكريمه .....
> 
> ...


لا اعرف ماذا اقول لحضرتك اخى
اقصى ماكنت اطمع فيه ان اجد جواب لاسألتى
لاكن ان تصبح مشاركتى موضوع منفرد 
بصراحة كرم ضيافة زايد عن الحد يشير الى كرم اخلاقك اخى الفاضل
شكرا لك


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (27 يونيو 2008)

*لماذا لا نتعلم من اخطاء الاخرين*

خطرت لى فكرة اخى واريد اخذ رأى حضرتك فيها وباقى اعضاء القسم الكرام
.
الفكرة هى ان نتبع حوادث الطائرات ونفتح موضوع لتحقيق فى الحادث
ويتم التركيز على الاخطاء الفنية ورد الفعل المناسب لتفادى هذه الاخطاء 
وان نراعى عند النقاش السرعة فى التصدى للخطر والحالة النفسية لطاقم الطائرة
على سيبل المثال
.
الطائرة التونسية اى تى ار _72 التى اجريت هبوطا اضطراريا فى البحر عام 2005 
هى طائرة تابعة لشركة توننتار احدى فروع شركة الخطوط الجوية التونسية وهى طائرة مجهزة بمحركين
قال قائد الطائرة بعد نجاته من الحادث 
فقد المحركات قوة الدفع مما اجبرنى على هبوط بالطائرة فوق البحر 
وان عملية الهبوط ازدادت صعوبة بسبب فقدان قوة الدفع فى المحركين فاصطدمت الطائرة بالماء بقوة

.......................
اخى
هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه
ما سبب فقد المحركات لقوة الدفع ؟ وهل هذا العطل حدث خلال طيران الطائرة ام انه كان موجود او كان هناك ما يدل على وجوده قبل طيرن الطائرة؟؟
ولماذا نضع ارواح الناس تحت رحمة المحركات لماذا لم يتخذ اى تعديل فى طائرة لتفادى هذا العطل ؟؟
.
يعنى مثلا يكون هناك اكثر من محرك دفع لطائرة جزء منهم احتياطى عند توقف المحركات الرئسية يتم اتصال المحركات الاحتياطية بطريقة اتوماتكية


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (27 يونيو 2008)

وهناك ايضا الطائرة الاندونسية
التى سقطت على منطقة سكنية بعد وقت قليل من اقلاعها عام 2005 ايضا
.

15 راكبا كانوا يجلسون فى منطقة ذيل الطائرة وهى من النوع 737_200 التابعة لشركة ماندالا ايرلانز المحلية نجوا من الموت فى الحادث.
.
تتذكر اخى سؤالى فى المشاركة
.
عند سقوط الطائرة واصتدامها بالارض ايه المكان المناسب فى الطائرة فى اولها عند كبينة الكابتن ولا فى اخرها عند الذيل؟
.
هل فعلا منطقة الذيل اكثر امان من اى مكان اخر فى الطائرة عند سقوطها ؟
ام ان الامر يختلف بختلاف وضع الطائرة عند السقوط وليس هناك علاقة بمنطقة الذيل اصلا 
....................
.
نرجع لطائرة الاندونسية

قال احد الناجين 
كانت الطائرة قد اقلعت بالفعل لكنها بدأت تهتز لسبب ما وانحرفت الى اليسار ثم اندفعت كرة من النار من مقدمة الطائرة نحو الخلف
.
كل هذا حدث اخى بعد اقلاع الطائرة بوقت قليل
معنى هذا ان الطائرة لم تأخذ حقها من المهندس المختص قبل الاقلاع وان العطل كان موجود فيها قبل ان تتم عملية الاقلاع 

وفى رأيك اخى الكرة النارية التى نتجت من اى يكون مصدرها وهتزاز الطائرة وانحرافها و كل هذا الخطأ اثناء الاقلاع ممكن ان يكون ايضا بسبب المحركات

.....................................................اعتذر اخى وسامحنى لانى اخذت الموضوع لجانب اخر من النقاش


----------



## م المصري (30 يونيو 2008)

لا عليك يا همس .... 

اسمحي لي ان ادعوك الي الدخول الي ارشيف قسم الطيران (في موضوع لوحة اعلانات القسم ) 

هناك ستجدي مجموعة مواضيع عن الحوادث الطيرانيه و السلامه ... 

اريد منك ان تتصفيحها .... و لنا عوده


----------

